# Which State has the longest coastline?



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2005)

Got this off another site. Thought it would be fun.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 6, 2005)

who voted FL someone failed geography :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 6, 2005)

Another fun topic that I saw on Snowjournal was:

What is the highest lift served ski area east of the rockies?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 6, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Another fun topic that I saw on Snowjournal was:
> 
> What is the highest lift served ski area east of the rockies?


  some stupid ski area in the stupid midwest.... i saw that 2 but the sugarloaf vs. killington arguement is always good... sugarloaf all the way it got those extra 2 ft!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.teachervision.fen.com/page/725.html

Looks like it's Alaska with 1060 miles of coast.


----------



## teachski (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh well, some schools don't focus on geography at all.  I'm sure if we were to put a blank map up and have people label it (without looking at a map) many would not be able to do it.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 6, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Oh well, some schools don't focus on geography at all.  I'm sure if we were to put a blank map up and have people label it (without looking at a map) many would not be able to do it.



i loved to geography when i was little and still do... when i was little i used to study atlas for fun... now i sit in history class and stare at the map thinking about ski areas and other junk like that...


----------



## teachski (Jun 6, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...planning an escape route?  hehe just kidding.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 6, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Oh well, some schools don't focus on geography at all.  I'm sure if we were to put a blank map up and have people label it (without looking at a map) many would not be able to do it.


kinda like these kids :roll:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> http://www.teachervision.fen.com/page/725.html
> 
> Looks like it's Alaska with 1060 miles of coast.


I new what it was.. :-? Wanted to see what other people thought.


----------



## pizza (Jun 7, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> http://www.teachervision.fen.com/page/725.html
> 
> Looks like it's Alaska with 1060 miles of coast.



As a matter of common sense!
By the way, 1060 does seem a little low for Alaska - I would think that it has 1000 miles of Artic Ocean coastline alone.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 7, 2005)

This is often used as a trick question where the answer is Maine, because of all the inlets and islands along its coast the "developed" coastline length (the web site above calls it the tidal coastline) is longer even than Alaska's.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 7, 2005)

i actually thought the answer was maine too.


----------



## pizza (Jun 7, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> This is often used as a trick question where the answer is Maine, because of all the inlets and islands along its coast the "developed" coastline length (the web site above calls it the tidal coastline) is longer even than Alaska's.



I would believe that if you're talking about the contiguous 48, but remember, Alaska has no shortage of inlets and islands either. That's why the 1048 number quoted above seems so low to me. I wouldn't be surprised if it was ten times that much.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 7, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> Oh well, some schools don't focus on geography at all.  I'm sure if we were to put a blank map up and have people label it (without looking at a map) many would not be able to do it.



I'd miss soo many out of the country. I think I could do the USA 100% without a problem. 

Since I took a geography class the whole WORLD has changed. Theres "new" countries. Ones that used to be there are no longer there. I do agree though we should focus more on learning this stuff, it is kinda important. 

M


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 7, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever see Jay Leno "Jay-walking"?  Yes, Virginia, people *are* that stupid.  :dunce:  At 18-24 years of age, I wouldn't even call them "kids".  :-? 

And people wonder why this country is a mess... 11% of it's citizens can't even find it on a map!!!

Right now I feel like that guy in Office Space:  "Ever have one of those days when you just want to :uzi:  ?"

Smitty


----------



## noreaster (Jun 7, 2005)

Google knows all 

Which state has only one syllable?

http://www.teachingtips.com/articles3/worksheetOswitch.html


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 7, 2005)

Probably and easy one for most of us, but what state has the highest peak east of the Mississippi?  What is its name? What is it the summit elevation?



Answer:
North Carolina; Mount Mitchell - 6684 feet - (highest point east of the Mississippi River, in the Black Mountain range)I knew the state but not its name or elevation


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 7, 2005)

More fun facts:

What state has the lowest highest elevation?

What state has the highest mean elevation?

what state has lowest mean elevation?

The answers are all here:
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001792.html


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 7, 2005)

*the poll answers are wrong*

None of the states above are correct. The state with the longest coastline is Maine...3500 miles.

http://apollo.ogis.state.me.us/faq/faq.asp?fn=194#q194

The info is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

The highest peak east of the Mississippi is Mount Mitchell in North Carolina at 6,684' It's a nice place to visit especially during peak foliage.

Lowest point in the US:

My guess would be Death Valley at -212' (I think)


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: the poll answers are wrong*



			
				ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> None of the states above are correct. The state with the longest coastline is Maine...3500 miles.
> 
> http://apollo.ogis.state.me.us/faq/faq.asp?fn=194#q194
> 
> The info is at the bottom of the page.


Depends on how you measure it. See the descriptions of general coastline vs. tidal shoreline in the footnotes on this page:

http://www.teachervision.fen.com/page/725.html


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

Michigan claims 11,000 miles of coastline (freshwater) second only to Alaska  

It is not listed on the chart, but I guess that freshwater coastline still counts?


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: the poll answers are wrong*



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Depends on how you measure it. See the descriptions of general coastline vs. tidal shoreline in the footnotes on this page:
> 
> http://www.teachervision.fen.com/page/725.html


Looking at the tables, it appears that Alaska wins no matter how it's measured...

Also, if you include tidal shoreline, there are several states that beat Maine out...

Good resource.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 7, 2005)

Growing up in there, when I was a kid the teachers always told us it was Maine......


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Growing up in there, when I was a kid the teachers always told us it was Maine......


Yeah, but you were in school there was only like 13 states, uh, I mean colonies...


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he was in school that long ago the answer would have been Massachusetts...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 7, 2005)

*It's still Maine*

Like Greg said it depends on how you measure it. 

I'm going with Chile's teacher and sticking with Maine. BTW the 3500 miles is from the NH border to Port Clyde which is less than one-half up the coast.

 :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes, I had heard that ME's coastline is just ridiculously long...they've got to have something to brag about...great state!


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 7, 2005)

Maine has alot of coast but Alaska is huge.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

Alaska has more just on the Pacific than the entire Atlantic seaboard. Hands down the winner.

My scary geography story- My first round of college I was going to be a high school science teacher. PArt of teh education curriculum involves observing in classrooms. I went to one biology class where they were discussing climates. The teacher had an overhead of the world, no states/countries listed, that showed the various climate zones. One of the kids asked where North Carolina was (since that's where we were). Bad enough the kid couldn't find NC, but the teacher pointed to India, and said she thought NC was in that area. I almost fell over. Being the smart alec ass that I am, I of course had to correct her. Unbelievable. Not being able to pinpoint a city from an unmarked map is one thing. Not knowing the difference between India and the southeast coast of the US is another, entirely.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 7, 2005)

From the U.S. Department of State:

"Alaska has the longest coastline, approximately 10,700 kilometers (about 6,640 miles), which makes it longer than the coastline of the “lower” 48 states combined. If all the islands of Alaska are included, the amount of coastline increases five-fold."

http://exchanges.state.gov/forum/vols/vol40/no3/p46.htm


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

As for the highest mean elevation in the USA by state I guess that Colorado is highest in the lower 48 and Alaska has the highest mean average?

For the lowest mean average, my guess would be Florida.

When I took meteorology in high school, we were given a blank map of the lower 48, I used to have fun putting in the state initials on the map.

I am trying to teach my son, the fundementals of geography right now.In my office I have National Geographic back to 1935, and tons of their books and maps. Hopefully he takes interest in it like his father


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :blink:  :blink:  :blink: 

Hey whippersnapper - next season this old guy will ski you into a ditch and leave you for the vultures.  

To paraphrase PJ O'Rourke:  Age and guile beat youth and a bad attitude......


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Hey whippersnapper - next season this old guy will ski you into a ditch and leave you for the vultures.


Promise?  :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

When I get home, I shall make my wife try this game. That should be interesting :roll:


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 7, 2005)

When I get home, I shall make my wife try this game. That should be interesting :roll: 

I had fun with Rhode Island, it was smaller than my mouse cursor and I nearly dropped it into the Atlantic


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't think anyone would have complained.


----------



## Paul (Jun 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Alaska has more just on the Pacific than the entire Atlantic seaboard. Hands down the winner.
> 
> My scary geography story- My first round of college I was going to be a high school science teacher. PArt of teh education curriculum involves observing in classrooms. I went to one biology class where they were discussing climates. The teacher had an overhead of the world, no states/countries listed, that showed the various climate zones. One of the kids asked where North Carolina was (since that's where we were). Bad enough the kid couldn't find NC, but the teacher pointed to India, and said she thought NC was in that area. I almost fell over. Being the smart alec ass that I am, I of course had to correct her. Unbelievable. Not being able to pinpoint a city from an unmarked map is one thing. Not knowing the difference between India and the southeast coast of the US is another, entirely.



Well....it _was_ in North Carolina.....


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2005)

nothing beats britney spears "I'm been to many places overseas like cananda" or something like that


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2005)

What's teh one on the ad for Beauty and the Geek?
"1942- That's when Columbus sailed the ocean blue!"


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> What's teh one on the ad for Beauty and the Geek?
> "1942- That's when Columbus sailed the ocean blue!"



oh ya, i saw that, how can u be so stupid. :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to see this one  :blink:  :wink:


----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2005)

"I don't know about that, we didn't get the chance to get to too many clubs"

-Shaquille O'Neill on whether he visited the Acropolis on a trip to Athens, Greece.


----------



## nancie2k (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/states_experiment_drag-drop_Intermed_State15s_500.html


oops-missed the other thread


----------

